# street trading in spain



## big bill

can any one tell me if i require a licence to street trade in spain i will be selling photo key rings in bars and clubs and also on the beech i do have the owners permission to do this but is there any spanish laws that i need to know about before i start work

any information would be apprieciated

thanks

bill


----------



## jojo

big bill said:


> can any one tell me if i require a licence to street trade in spain i will be selling photo key rings in bars and clubs and also on the beech i do have the owners permission to do this but is there any spanish laws that i need to know about before i start work
> 
> any information would be apprieciated
> 
> thanks
> 
> bill



Oh yes!!! I dont know what licences you need, how much they cost or what the criteria is, but yes you need em. 

Somonw will be along with the details tho I'm sure

jo xxx


----------



## jojo

Actually I've been to the costa today and having said you do need a licence, there are 100s, no 1000s of "lookie lookie men" trying to sell cds/dvds, watches, handbags, sunglasses... all designer you know?! They seem to get away with it in the main... maybe???, but if they see a GC/policeman, they're gone!!

Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall

Absolutely you need a licence for "venta ambulante". I have looked into this in depth before and have seen the hoops you will have to jump through. Sadly, you will also need one for each and every municipality that you want to trade in. The good news is that they are extremely cheap but the bad news is that they make it almost impossible to get one! This is a prime example of where you need an "enchufe" (door-opener!) 

The other bit of bad news is that street trading is almost only allowed on the day of the municipal markets.

All that said, the coast is bedeviled by "looky looky men" who just seem to take the risk. Your shout.


----------



## big bill

SteveHall said:


> Absolutely you need a licence for "venta ambulante". I have looked into this in depth before and have seen the hoops you will have to jump through. Sadly, you will also need one for each and every municipality that you want to trade in. The good news is that they are extremely cheap but the bad news is that they make it almost impossible to get one! This is a prime example of where you need an "enchufe" (door-opener!)
> 
> The other bit of bad news is that street trading is almost only allowed on the day of the municipal markets.
> 
> All that said, the coast is bedeviled by "looky looky men" who just seem to take the risk. Your shout.


thanks a lot steve for the advise do the same rules apply even if iam declairing my ernings and paying taxes


----------



## jojo

big bill said:


> thanks a lot steve for the advise do the same rules apply even if iam declairing my ernings and paying taxes


You have to pay tax on income. The licence is a totally seperate issue.

Jo


----------



## jojo

hey, big Bill, you've gotta face??? you've put your ptrofile piccie on. Nice to "meet" you!!!

jo xxx


----------



## big bill

jojo said:


> hey, big Bill, you've gotta face??? you've put your ptrofile piccie on. Nice to "meet" you!!!
> 
> jo xxx


i know only just found out how to do it , getting the hand of this now soon be an old pro like yourself ha


----------



## jojo

big bill said:


> i know only just found out how to do it , getting the hand of this now soon be an old pro like yourself ha


hhhmmmm, "Old pro"?????? never mind the "pro"!!! this age thing is getting a worry!!! I think I'm gonna have to start lying...!!!? 


Jo xxx


----------



## SteveHall

"Old pro"!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Love it!! 
You seen her down the back of the industrial estate or was it on a roundabout? 
(Rumour has it - if rumour doesn't have it XTreme will soon make one up!)

Yes, absolutely the same rules. You CANNOT get a licence without showing your NIE, quarterly return etc.


----------



## big bill

jojo said:


> hhhmmmm, "Old pro"?????? never mind the "pro"!!! this age thing is getting a worry!!! I think I'm gonna have to start lying...!!!?
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


dont worry every gets older and a lot wiser no offence:clap2:


----------



## SteveHall

jojo said:


> hhhmmmm, "Old pro"?????? never mind the "pro"!!! this age thing is getting a worry!!! I think I'm gonna have to start lying...!!!?
> 
> 
> Jo xxx


Wow, young enthusiastic amateur sounds good! XTreme may even leave the donkeys alone!


----------



## jojo

SteveHall said:


> Wow, young enthusiastic amateur sounds good! XTreme may even leave the donkeys alone!



:focus::focus:

Jo xxxxxx


----------



## SteveHall

...are you SURE you are off to Los Patios? Not popping in next door to supplement the weekly pocket money? 

OK, back to street licenses. Everybody needs them, nobody has them - nothing else to say! 
Sorry, Bill, if that was not what you wanted to hear!


----------

